# Merry Christmas



## Swifty (Dec 23, 2014)

Just wishing fellow members a merry Christmas and have a happy and productive New Year.

Paul.


----------



## Foozer (Dec 23, 2014)

Merry Christmas - may the 'Need' of others be afore the 'Want' of self


----------



## bmac2 (Dec 23, 2014)

Merry Christmas every one


----------



## gus (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas from faraway Singapore.


----------



## rcfreak177 (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas from Perth Western Australia.

I wish everyone the very best day with family and a prosperous new year.

Barry.


----------



## Mechanicboy (Dec 24, 2014)

Dear all folks! Merry Christmas and happy new year from Norway.


----------



## SmithDoor (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas from fogy cold Clovis CA
 *discussion*

 Dave


----------



## werowance (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas from rainy Russell county VA. USA.

 Bryan


----------



## Ken I (Dec 24, 2014)

This from my lawyer...

Please accept with no obligation, implied or implicit, my best wishes for an environmentally conscious, socially responsible, low stress, non-addictive, gender neutral, celebration of the  winter/summer solstice holiday, practiced within the most enjoyable traditions of the religious persuasion of your choice, or secular practices of your choice, with  respect for the religious/secular persuasions and/or traditions of others, or  their choice not to practice religious or secular traditions at all; and a fiscally successful, personally fulfilling, and medically uncomplicated  recognition of the onset of the generally accepted calendar year 2015, but not without due respect for the calendars of choice of other cultures, and without  regard to the race, creed, color, age, physical ability, religious faith, choice of computer platform, or sexual preference of the wishees.
                  By accepting this greeting, you are accepting these terms. This greeting is subject to clarification or withdrawal. It is freely transferable with no alteration to the original greeting. It implies no promise by the wisher to actually implement any of the wishes for her/himself or others, and is void where prohibited by law, and is revocable at the sole discretion of the wisher. This wish is warranted to perform as expected within the usual application of good tidings for a period of one year, or until the issuance of a subsequent holiday greeting, whichever comes first, and warranty is limited to replacement of this wish or issuance of a new wish at the sole discretion of the wisher.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all from Canada.----Brian


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all










Luc


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all.
May your shops be filled with the Tools materials castings and hardware you need to to successfully complete your projects in the New Year.
And may the Christ of Christmas fill your hearts. 
And for those who celebrate Hanuka, Kwansa, winter solstice or some other winter holiday best wishes to you as well.  
Tin


----------



## goldstar31 (Dec 24, 2014)

We have the Best of Both Worlds in the Celebration of the Christ Mass but also the Scots 'Hogmanay' which is New Years Eve. 

So may I wish you all the real joy of the Coming and the Auld Scots term of 'Lang May Your Lum Reek' or in the refined terms' Long may your chimney continue to smoke' 

Glory to God on High
On earth peace
Goodwill to all men

Regards

Norman


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas from Adelaide Australia


----------



## larry1 (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all.  larry1


----------



## gus (Dec 25, 2014)

gus said:


> Merry Christmas from faraway Singapore.




There are so many versions of HMEM Christmassy Greetings. 
I just have to do my version in Chinese---------PutongHua.

"ShendanKwaiLe''  ----------translation word for word---------Shendan---Christmas.  KwaiLe -----Merry/Happy.

To make it more grand.

I made myself an instrument case for Christmas.
Bought a gift for myself-----------3'' x 3 Jaw Chuck,Made it India. Been eyeing this 3'' Chuck for a long time.

The best has yet to come.  My son,Adrian gave me a ''Bose'' BlueTooth Speaker which means I can have good music in the hotel room in Tokyo Feb.2015. Japanese TV Shows is Dutch to me.

Been a good year----------2014.


----------

